# Getting surface scratches out with DA - best product?



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

Good morning guys I've got a Ford Cmax in black which is covered in surface scuffs and scratches, some hairline some a bit deeper and I'm wondering what compound would be most appropriate to use. I've got meguiars ultimate compound and 105/205 but I'm considering buying some G3, for the deep scratches I'm going to try wet sanding for the first time.

Here's some pics, what product would you recommend?



















what does the name alijah mean


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Some of those are down to primer so will need touching up, polishing will make them look better though as it will round them off, never used the megs polishes but would use the least aggressive first with a polishing pad and see how it goes

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

Megs ulitmate compound is quite agressive...so I would choose another milder polisher and maybe step with more agressive pads. For fine swirls and light scratches, Menzerna 3500/3800 or scholl s40 with a medium polish pad is a good combo.


----------



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

Thanks chaps, I'll try the megs 105 first with a hex logic orange pad and see what happens


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

just to make you aware the megs 105 is more aggressive than the Ultimate compound


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

I’ve used megs 205/105 on my ford with no problems, and it was my first time. Just be careful on the body work creases and take your time. I also wet sanded my body work at the same time as well, nothing to be scared of, just don’t go too aggressive:buffer:

Good luck


----------



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

Ah OK I've got g3 paint renovator or I could get some Farecla G3 unless that's the same aggressiveness? I've also got megs 205 I could try that


----------



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

First pass with megs 205















2014 subaru impreza wrx 0 60


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

megs 205 is getting towards a finishing polish which is great for fine scratches etc. I would use the 205 first then see what you are left with. Any deeper scratches could be attacked with the 105 then finished with the 205. Remember go with the least agressive first...once you take clearcoat off you can't get it back


----------



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

Thanks Minotaur much appreciated


----------



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

Hi guys, I noticed today following my attempts on Sunday that there is now a fair bit of orange peel going on, what could I have done to cause this?


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

Normally orange peel is caused the factory painting process. Maybe as you have polished the car you have only become aware of it


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Got any photos


----------

